# macvtap and Bonded interface -> packet loss

## BlueFusion

I am using a bunch of VMs on my desktop for development/testing purposes these days using libvirt/virt-manager/qemu/kvm.

I have configured my guests to use macvtap on the bond0 interface.  bond0 is eth0 and eth1 bonded together using balance-rr (aka Mode 0) port bonding.  Traffic between the machine and outside network is flawless.  Traffic between the VMs and the outside network is flawless, as well.

Traffic between the host and a guest has packet loss.  Sometimes as much as 50%.

Is this just a limitation of the VM behind a round-robin balancing bonded ethernet or is there a work around?

----------

